

Ask HN: Value stock options - Maven911

I am getting stock options worth $15,000, and there is a 4 year vesting period.
This company is in the top 100 Deloitte fastest growing companies list.<p>I don&#x27;t have more info then that (such as my equity %), but for those who were in similar situations, what is the potential for these options ?
======
icedchai
Don't get too excited, they'll probably expire worthless.

